# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Χαλάσανε τα αυγά?

## daras

μερικοι θα γνωριζουν απο εδω... http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...833#post428833
την περιπετεια της gouldian μου που ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα  να αφησει τα αυγα της μετα απο 7 μερες εκκολαψης.
ηθελα να ρωτησω σε ποσο διαστημα περιπου τα αυγα -στα οποια εχει αρχισει η επωαση- αν μεινουν εκτεθειμενα χαλανε?

εχει νοημα να τα βαλω στη ζεμπρα που κλωσσαει τα δικα της  απο σημερα και να απομακρυνω ισως τα δικα της (μιας και δεν εχει σηματιστει τιποτα ακομη) ?? ειναι εκτεθειμενα περιπου ενα 6ωρο...

----------


## jk21

αν τα εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο νομιζω μπορεις ακομα .μαλιστα τις τελευταιες μερες (τωρα την 7η ειναι σχετικα νωρις ακομα ) μπορουν να μεινουν ,ειδικα με ζεστη ,πολυ περισσοτερες!

----------


## daras

ευχαριστω! ναι ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο...θερμοκρασια περιπου 21-22 βαθμους.

----------


## daras

για να μη χασω πολυτιμο χρονο...σε περιπτωση που τα αυγα ειναι ζωντανα....τα εβαλα χθες μετα το ποστ του Δημητρη στη ζεμπριτσα μου και η δολια τα δεχτηκε αγγογυστα μαζι με τα δικα της. για την ωρα ο αρσενικος γκουλντ κλωσσαει τα ψευτικα...και αν δω τη θηλυκια να επιστρεφει ..θα τις επιστρεψω και τα αυγα της.

----------


## jk21

βαλε οσο ειναι ο αρσενικος μεσα και 1-2 πραγματικα.σε προχωρημενη μερα επωασης τα πουλια καταλαβαινουν καποιες φορες την υπαρξη ζωης ή οχι εντος του αυγου .ετσι πιστευω θα επιμεινει εστω αυτος .αν δεις οτι τα αφησει τα βαζεις στο ζεμπρακι ξανα

----------


## daras

δημητρη δεν ηξερα οτι πρεπει να αφησω και κανα 2 ζωντανα μεσα. απο το πρωι βλεπω εχει εγκαταλειψει κι αυτος τη φωλια. εξαλλου αν και ειναι σχεδον ολη μερα μεσα αυτος (και στην πρωτη γεννα το ιδιο εκανε) το βραδυ επουδενι δε μπαινει στη φωλια. ετσι χθες και τα 2 κοιμηθηκαν εξω. οποτε τα αυγα θα εμεναν αρκετες ωρες εκτεθειμενα ολη νυχτα. ας ειναι...θα ξεκουρασω το ζευγαρι και θα κοιταξω την υγεια τωνπουλιων μιας και υπαρχει θεμα εκει.

για την ωρα ολα τα αυγα τα εχει το ζεβρακι...και δε ξερω τι να κανω... ειναι 10. να τα μειωσω?? να απομακρυνω της ζεμπρας μηπως και δεχθουν τα πουλια τα ξενα αυγα και στη συνεχεια ως πουλακια? θα ειναι ομως ζωντανα, τα προλαβα αραγε??
εχω μπερδευτει... αν τα αυγα της ζεμπρας ηταν προχωρημενα θα αφηνα αυτα....αλλα σκεφτομαι να απομακρυνω τα δικα της επειδη απλως ειναι πολυ νωρις ενω τα αλλα εχουν ηδη αρκετες φλεβες.

----------


## jk21

στο πια να διαλεξεις δεν μπορω να σου πω ... ειναι διλλημα δυστυχως .πρεπει να μεινουν τα ζεμπρακια (ηθικα ) αλλα ξερω οτι θα ηθελες τα εγκατελειμενα .ισως να βρεθει απο εδω καποιος αλλος προσωρινος αναδοχος ...

δεν σου ειπα οτι πρεπει ντε και καλα να αφησεις και καποια πραγματικα αυγα .τα αφησε πολυ γρηγορα και δεν νομιζω να παιζει ρολο οτι σου ειπα .ειπα να βαζουμε οσο θα βλεπουμε τον ενα γονιο να καθεται .βοηθα .δεν εξασφαλιζει κατι ,ουτε ειναι απαιτητο

----------


## daras

καταλαβα.... 
δημητρη "ηθικα" προσπαθω να το δω κι εγω....δε με πειραζει ποια πουλακια θα εχω στο τελος...απλα μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να πεταξω αυγα που επωαστηκαν 1 μερα μονο και στην ουσια υπαρχουν μερικα  κυτταρα μονο παρα αυτα που εχουν καλοσχηματισει φλεβες και μια καρδια μπορει να χτυπαει.
και αυτο θα εκανα σιγουρα...αν δε με τρωγανε οι αμφιβολιες οτι με 6 ωρες εκθεσης ισως και να χαλασαν τα gouldiano-αυγα. αυτο με μπερδευει....

μακαρι να υπαρξει καποιος αναδοχος....

----------


## jk21

το καθε κυτταρο που διασπαται με μιτωσεις και καποια στιγμη εχει καρδια δεν παυει να εχει μεσα του το Αρχεγονο σχεδιο ! ζει !

ειμαι απο αυτους που ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτη τη θεση και καποτε την απολυτοτητα μου την δοκιμασε Αυτος που μου δινει παθος και δυναμη στα πιστευω μου ,οταν για εβδομαδες μεχρι να γινει η αμνιοκεντηση της κορης μου ,καποιο τεστ (ευτυχως λαθος ) της εδινε μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να ειχε συνδρομο down .δεν βρεθηκα στη θεση να μπω στο διλλημα τι θα κανω αλλα μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη δεν αλλαξα ποτε αυτο που πιστευα και πιστευω για να δικαιολογησω τα αδικαιολογητα 

*τα γραφω γενικως .. οχι σε σενα ΠΑΝΟ !

----------


## daras

καταλαβαινω τι λες και δε σε παρεξηγω...το θεμα που ειχες το αντιμετωπιζω στη δουλεια μου (παρακεντησεις, αμβλωσεις, συνδρομα..) και ξερω πως η βιοηθικη ειναι μεγαλο κεφαλαιο ..πολλες φορες χωρις απαντησεις. 
απλα εχω μαθει να το αντιμετωπιζω δυστυχως η ευτυχως οπως στη δουλεια μου. μια "χαμενη" τελειομηνη κυηση αντιμετωπιζεται διαφορετικα απο μια ολιγων ημερων. αν και η υπεραξια της ζωης επιτασσει αυτο που λες...οτι και το ζυγωτο κυτταρο εχει ζωη....
ισως να τα αφησω ρισκαροντας τα ολα...αλλα και δινοντας μια ευκαιρια σε ολα. ετσι μπορει σε λιγες μερες ισως να βρεθει καποιος αναδοχος και να παρει καποια μιας και ξερω πως οσα εκκολαφθουν πρωτα ...αυτα ειναι που θα επικρατησουν.

----------


## jk21

επεσα στην περιπτωση ... τυχαιο; δεν νομιζω ! να το θυμασαι !!!

εγω θα αφηνα ολα τα αυγα σε οχι τυχαια πουλια αλλα στα φανατικα στην αναπαραγωγη ζεμπρακια .ισως να μην βγουνε ολα ,ισως καποια (με τους νομους της φυσης ! ) να πεθανουνε .αλλα αυτα που θα μεινουνε θα τα ταιζουνε πιστευω φανατικα .και ειναι στην αρχη της αναπαραγωγης ,αρα οχι κουρασμενα

----------


## daras

θα το θυμαμαι  :winky: 

η αληθεια ειναι πως τα ζεβρακια μου αποδειχτηκαν πολυ καλο ζευγαρι. εχουν φοβερη επικοινωνια...ακομη κι αν εχει λιχουδιες (τρελλαινονται για μαρουλακι) και πεσει με τα μουτρα το ενα...και βγει απο τη φωλια το αλλο..παρατα το φαι και σπευδει. δεν μενουν ουτε δευτερολεπτα τα αυγα χωρις επωαση!
μεγαλωσαν μια γεννα ..και τα 4 μικρα τους και φαινονται ακμαια. ο αρσενικος κελαηδα συνεχως. το θεμα ειναι πως αν τα γκουλτιαν-αυγα ειναι ζωντανα, θα εκκολαφθουν πρωτα (αν ολα πανε καλα με τοσα αυγα - γεμισε η φωλια) ....και αρκετες μερες πριν τα ζεβρακια. 
εχω διαβασει οτι δυσκολα θετοι γονεις θα ταιζουν 2 διαφρετικα ειδη..και θα απορριψουν καποιο... συν το οτι αυτα που θα ξεπεταχτουν σε λιγες μερες..πολυ πιθανον να "εκτοπισουν" τα αλλα που θα σκανε τοτε απο το αυγο...

φιλοσοφω τωρα το ξερω...και δεν υπαρχουν απαντησεις σε ολα...αλλα θελω πολυ να ακουσω γνωμες. ισως "τι θα κανατε στη θεση μου".
τα αφηνω λοιπον και βλεπουμε στην πορεια....κι αν η ζεβρινα κανει και αλλα αυγα...θα τα κλωσσησω εγω μου φαινεται...

----------


## jk21

..... http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...Handfeeding%29

----------


## daras

Δημητρη το αρθρο το ειχα βρει πριν κανα 2 μηνες στην πρωτη γεννα των γκουλντιαν που -δε μπορεσα να εντοπισω ποιος απο τους γονεις- πετουσε εξω τα μωρα. και αυτα που εχουν μεγαλωσει ειχαν πεταχτει απλα εγω τα εβαζα πισω. ετσι απο τα 5 πουλακια μεγαλωσαν μονο τα 2. εχασα 2 και το 1 προσπαθησα να το μεγαλωσω εγω. τοτε αναζητησα πληροφοριες στο ιντερνετ και βρηκα και το φορουμ σας. επι 2 24ωρα το ταιζα και επαιρνε ογκο.... αλλα την τριτη μερα μετα το γευμα ενω πριν ηταν δραστηριο και ζητουσε φαγητο... το εχασα. δεκα λεπτα μετα το γευμα το βρηκα αψυχο. δε ξερω τι λαθος εκανα μιας και προσεχα θερμοκρασιες και συσταση μειγματων, καθαριοτητα. δεν ειχε αερα στον προλοβο...ισως ανατομικα να εισηγαγα τη βελονα στην τραχεια?? δε ξερω..παντως απο τοτε μου "κοπηκαν τα φτερα" για ταισμα στο χερι...απο την πρωτη μερα τουλαχιστον.
αν ομως βρεθω στην αναγκη...ισως το επιχειρησω παλι αν διαφορετικα το πουλακι ειναι καταδικασμενο. θελω να το αποφυγω ομως.
για να δουμε λοιπον πως θα εξελλιχθει η κατασταση.

----------


## jk21

μυκητες δεν σκοτωνουν ενα πουλακι τοσο γρηγορα .ή προβλημα το οργανισμου του ανεξαρτητο της προσπαθειας σου ή απο καποια μεγαλη μπουκια  μερος της μπηκε στην τραχεια (αναπνευστικη οδο ) και το επνιξε .θα ειχες ομως πιο αμεση εμφανη αντιδραση αν υπηρχε κατι τετοιο .το ταισμα στο στομα και η παροχη φαρμακων με συρριγκα ενεχει αυτο τον κινδυνο .δινουμε μικρες μεριδες στο φαγητο σιγα σιγα και στην παροχη φαρμακων δεν ριχνουμε με τη συρριγγα απευθειας και αποτομα στο βαθος του λαιμου αλλα σε μικρες ποσοτητες υπο γωνια ως προς την οδο του ραμφους προς το λαιμο .αν ειμαστε απειροι δινουμε λιγο λιγο νερο ή φαρμακο εξωτερικα σταζοντας στη μυτη (ειδικα αν δεν ξερουμε να ανοιγουμε το στομα ) .το πουλι απορροφα με σωστο τροπο ενστικτωδως το υγρο απο τη μυτη (καταληγει στο ραμφος και οχι στην τραχεια αφου στα πουλια δεν ειναι ακριβως οπως σε εμας η καταληξη της οπης της μυτης αλλα πιο μπροστα στο ραμφος )

----------


## daras

μακαρι να μη χρειαστει να το ξανακανω... αν χρειαστει ομως...θα ειμαι εδω να σας ζαλισω..  :Happy0062:

----------


## daras

τελικα τα ζεβρακια δεν παιζονται. οχι μονο δεχτηκαν αμεσως αλλα 5 αυγα περαν των 5 δικων τους....αλλα καταφερνουν και κλωσσουν με επιτυχια 10 αυγα. τα gouldian αυγα τελικα δε χαλασαν και σημερα εκκολαφθηκαν 3 μικρα. ειμαι πολυ περιεργος αν θα τα ταισουν.
θα σας ενημερωνω για τις εξελιξεις. ελπιζω να αναλαβουν το ρολο των θετων γονιων....

----------


## vikitaspaw

τελεια! Με τα υπολοιπα αυγα (τα δικα τους) τι κανουν? συνεχιζουν να κλωσσουν κανονικα??

----------


## daras

ναι βικυ...και τα υπολοιπα 2 gouldian αυγα...και τα δικα τους ...ειναι ζεστα. μιας και τα δικα τους ειναι να σκασουν μερικες μερες αργοτερα...αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει....
εν τω μεταξυ καταφερα να βρω κοινωνικους απο εναν εκτροφεα...οποτε αν κατι παει να στραβωσει ισως επιχειρησω να "πασαρω" κατι κι εκει..για την ωρα δεν πειραζω τιποτα και παρατηρω την εξελιξη...

----------


## jk21

εισαι ετοιμος για ταισμα στο στομα (εχεις κρεμα ) αν δεν ταιζουν τα ζεμπρακια; αν και πιστευω οτι θα το κανουν ...

----------


## daras

κρεμα συριγγες..ολα τα εχω... κουραγιο δεν εχω!!!  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## daras

κρεμα συριγγες..ολα τα εχω... κουραγιο δεν εχω!!!  :Ashamed0005: 

καμια ιδεα για θερμοκοιτιδα?? την προηγουμενη φορα εκανα μια πατεντα με ξυλινη φωλια και μια λαμπα μεσα κι ενα μικρο δοχειο με νερο για υγρασια....κρατουσε 33-34 βαθμους....αλλα θα ηθελα να ακουσω τις ιδεες σας.

----------


## daras

παιδια τις γνωσεις σας και παλι σας παρακαλω.
χθες που ειδα 3 μωρακια gouldian...το ενα τελικα δεν ηταν ζωντανο. δεν ειχε καταφερει να αποκολληθει εντελως απο το αυγο. βλεπω απο χθες μεχρι σημερα τα αλλα 2 ζωηρα να ζητανε φαγητο αλλα δεν ειναι ταισμενα.
εχω ακουσει οτι το πρωτο 24ωρο δεν τα ταιζουν..αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο αληθευει αυτο. απο χθες το πρωι που εσκασαν τα αυγα μεχρι σημερα δε θα επρεπε να δω γεματους προλοβους??
απο την αλλη αν τα ζεβρακια δε τα αναγνωριζουν σαν δικα τους και δε τα ταιζουν...δε θα επρεπε και να τα πεταξουν εξω απο τη φωλια?? τα εχουν ομως στη φωλια ζεστα μαζι με τα αυγα...
να περιμενω κι αλλο μηπως τα ταισουν αργοτερα?? η κινδυνευουν απο ασιτια?? ποτε θα επρεπε πιστευετε να επεμβω και να προσπαθησω να τα μεγαλωσω μονος -ως υστατη λυση φυσικα.

τελος σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει να το κανω..κι εφοσον οι αναδοχοι γονεις δε τα απορριπτουν απο τη φωλια.... θα μπορουσα να να ταιζω οσο ειναι στη φωλια ωστε να μην κινδυνευουν σε μια αυτοσχεδια θερμοκοιτιδα??
εσεις τι θερμοκοιτιδες χρησιμοποιειτε οταν χρειαζεται?

συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα δε μπορω να τα αφησω αβοηθητα...ζωουλες ειναι! οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει....ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ την πρωτη μερα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το ταισμα πραγματι αλλα ηδη εχει περασει πανω απο μια μερα και λογικα εστω λιγο θα επρεπε να εχουν ταισει .ομως τις πρωτες μερες ειναι δυσκολο να βλεπεις ολες τις στιγμες τι κανουν γιατι ταιζουν πολλες φορες και ο ενας γονιος ειναι εντος της φωλιας εκεινη την ωρα και τα ψιλοκαλυπτει .αν θα ταισεις ,θα το κανεις εντος της φωλιας .το οτι δεν τα εχουν πεταξει εξω ειναι θετικο αλλα οχι απολυτο σημαδι αποδοχης .προσπαθησε να ταισεις μια φορα αμεσα και αν δεν ζητουν φαγητο παει να πει οτι εχουν ταιστει .αν ταισεις τοτε επανελαβε μετα απο 4 ωρο και οχι πιο νωρις (που θα ηταν το κανονικο ) για να δεις μηπως ταισουν και εκεινα .αν εχουν φαει ηδη μια φορα δεν νομιζω για μια φορα να πειραξει αν καθυστερησουν λιγο.αν ομως και παλι δεν ταισουν στο 4ωρο τοτε εντος φωλιας οσο ειναι αποδεκτα εκει ,να ταιζεις τακτικα

----------


## daras

σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη. οποτε παρηγοριεμαι απο το γεγονος οτι οσο τα κρατουν εντος φωλιας...μπορω να τα ταιζω εκει.
παω να κανω κρεμα....και θα ακολουθησω τις υπολοιπες συμβουλες σου.

----------


## jk21

αν σου πουνε τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν ζεμπρακια κατι διαφορετικο (γιατι εκεινα ξερουν καλυτερα τις ιδιοτροπιες τους ) δωσε βαση περισσοτερη σε αυτα .οσο αφορα το ταισμα εντος φωλιας ,να γινει αν μπορεις να εξασφαλισεις μη αναστατωση των γονιων και οτι δεν θα λερωνει η φωλια .αλλιως θα τα βγαζεις και θα τα επαναφερεις εκει

----------


## ria

πανο πρεπει να ξεκινησεις να ταιζεις μονο σου πλεον απλα λογω οτι θα ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις θερμοκοιτιδα καλυτερα οπως λες να τα αφησεις με τα ζεμπρα και να τα ταιζεις εκει..πρεπει παρολα αυτα να σε προετοιμασω οτι αν εχεις και αυγα απο ζεμπρακια μαζι με τους νεοσσους γκουλντιαν αν βγουν μωρα ισως πεταξουν τα γκουλντιαν απο την φωλια επειδη πλεον δεν θα τα αναγνωριζουν για δικα τους..οταν βαζουμε αυγα σε παρενθετους γονεις καλο ειναι να χρησιμοποιουμε 1 ειδος και οχι διαφορα αυγα..τα πουλια διαλεγουν και μεγαλωνουν συγκεκριμενα ειδη..απο κει και επειτα διαβασε το αρθρο της πωλινας που περιλαμβανει και γκουλντιαν ταισμα στο χερι και κρατα μας ενημερους θα βγαζεις ενα, ενα τα μωρα εξω ωστε να μην μενει η φωλια αδεια ,αλλιως η ζεμπρινα θα καταλαβει οτι τα ταιζεις και θα τα παρατησει γι'αυτο ταιζε πρωτα το ενα και επειτα το αλλο..θα τα ταιζεις και θα τα επαναφερεις στη φωλια μην ξεχνας να βγαζεις τον αερα απο τον προλοβο....δυστυχως λογω εξεταστικης δεν μπαινω συνεχεια αλλα οτι χρειαστεις στειλε μου καλυτερα πμ μην ντραπεις ,οπως εκανες για να το δω σιγουρα..ελπιζω να σου πανε καλα ολα και να ξεκινησουν να ταιζουν τα ζεμπρα απο μονα τους κποια στιγμη..

*Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω ολους.
λοιπον...ενα τετραωρο μετα τα πουλακια ηταν αταιστα...και μολις τα ξαναταισα. ναι εχουν αυγα. υπολειπεται ενα αυγο gouldian και τα 5 δικα τους...
αυτο που λες ρια το διαβασα καπου..οτι ειναι απιθανο να μεγαλωνουν ταυτογχρονα 2 ειδη...απλα ηλπιζα να ταιζουν τα γκουλντιαν  εστω τις λιγοστες ημερες μεχρι να εκκολαφθουν και τα ζεβρακια. υπεθετα οτι θα ειχαν "ξεπεταχτει" λιγο και θα ηταν πιο ευκολο μετα να τα αναλαβω εγω....και αυτα τα δικα τους. θα συνεχισω να ταιζω στη φωλια οσο μου το ειτρεπουν. τι θα γινει ομως τη νυχτα?? δε θα μπορω να σηκωσω τους γονεις απο τη φωλια..και αν το εκανα θα ηταν επικινδυνο μηπως δε γυρισουν μεσα στο σκοταδι....θα μπορουσα να εχω φως στο δωματιο ολη νυχτα και να τα ταιζω και τη νυχτα?? ωστε οι γονεις να βγαινουν και να μπαινουν στη φωλια??

για καλο και για κακο εβαλα σε λειτουργια την αυτοσχεδια θερμοκοιτιδα μου. προκειται για μια ξυλινη φωλια απο μπατζι..καινουρια-αθικτη. εκλεισα -οχι τελειως- την τρυπα με μονωτικη ταινια και εχω βαλει μια κοκινη λαμπα (οχι ειδικη για θερμοτητα..απο πορτατιφ απλα κοκκινη) και ενα μικρο δοχειο με νερο για υγρασια. εχει 36 βαθμους μεσα...καλα ειναι??
ετσι ειχα κρατησει και στην πρωτη μου αποπειρα για 2 24ωρα ενα μικρο...που δεν τα καταφερε...

το αρθρο ρια το ειχα ξεκοκκαλισει την πρωτη φορα πριν καν γραφτω στο φορουμ..και φυσικα το ξαναδιαβαζω....η γνωση ομως δεν εξασφαλιζει και την επιτυχια δυστυχως...χρειαζεται και η πειρα.

υ.γ. καλη επιτυχια Ρια την εξεταστικη σου!!!

----------


## ria

δυστυχως πολλες φορες και πεπειραμενοι εκτροφεις δεν τα καταφερνουν..κοιτα σιγουρα το βραδυ θα δυσκολευτεις αρκετα..ειδικα τις πρωτες μερες που θελουν πιο συχνο ταισμα..ισως οντως χρειαστει να τα βαλεις στην θερμοκοιτιδα να ξερεις απλα οτι σιγουρα ειναι ρισκο και πρεπει να εισαι ετοιμος για ολα..

----------


## jk21

να ταισεις οσο μπορεις πιο αργα και οσο μπορεις πιο νωρις .κρατα σε σχεση με τις αλλες μερες φωτα πιο χαμηλα σε ενταση απο οτι συνηθως ,να υπαρχουν ωστε  οι γονεις να εχουν μεν κουρνιασει αλλα να μην τρομαξουν .εναλλακτικα κανε αυτο που λες με την αυτοσχεδια θερμοκοιτιδα αλλα φοβαμαι οτι αν δεν πετυχει ισως μετα δεν τα δεχονται ουτε για να τα ζεσταινουν .το βραδυ παντως που κοιμουνται και ειδικα αν ζεσταινονται απο γονεις ,οι ενεργειακες τους αναγκες ειναι μειωμενες .βεβαια οτι σου πουνε και τα παιδια ... πριν κατι μηνες ο μητσαρας (mitsman ) βαρουσε νυχτερινη σκοπια σε μια παρομοια περιπτωση !

----------


## daras

το να σηκωνομαι και 3 και 4 φορες το βραδυ δε με ενοχλει. (λογω επαγγελματος εχω μαθει να μην κοιμαμαι, να λαγοκοιμαι για λιγο η να κοιμαμαι σαν το βοδι κατα βουληση  :Anim 59:  ) ιτο ιδιο εκανα και τις 2 νυχτες με το αλλο μικρο. ειμαι προθυμος να κανω οτι χρειαστει για να κρατησω ζωντανα ολα τα μικρακια...απλα δε ξερω αν κανω κατι σωστα η λαθος λογω απειριας. 
απο τη μια προτιμω να αφησω τα μικρα στη φωλια...αλλα απο την αλλη φοβαμαι μηπως με το να σηκωνω τους γονεις καθε 2-3 ωρες για ταισμα...τους κανω να εγκαταλειψουν την επωαση.
αν πιστευετε οτι μπορουν να τη βγαλουν ολη νυχτα αταιστα....τοτε ευχαριστως να ταισω αργα το βραδυ και παλι τα χαραματα και να τα αφησω εκει.
αν ομως επιβαλλεται το 2ωρο ταισμα...τοτε να τα παρω στη θερμοκοιτιδα να μην ενοχλω τα ζεβρακια που εχουν δρομο μπροστα τους....και με τα γκουλντιαν ο Θεος βοηθος.

----------


## ria

ισως αν το τελευταιο βραδυνο ταισμα γινοταν 12 με 12κ30 και το πρωτο ταισμα ξανα στις 6με 6κ30 το πρωι..να μην υπηρχε θεμα..δυστυχως απο την πρωτη μερα δεν εχω ταισει στο λεω με επιφυλαξη λοιπον..αν καποιος γνωριζει καλυτερα οσον αφορα το βραδινο ταισμα απο τις πρωτες μερες ειναι ποιο καταλληλος να βοηθησει εννοειται..

----------


## mitsman

*Ταισμα νεοσσού απο την πρώτη μέρα.*Διαβασε αυτο το θεμα οσο καλυτερα μπορεις Πανο....
Να ξερεις οτι ειναι για εμενα οτι πιο δυσκολο εχω επιχειρησει...

θελεις συριγγες ινσουλινης που αφαιρειται η βελονα! Δεν νομιζω να κανεις ταισμα με βελονα ταισματος... ειναι πολυ δυσκολο!!!!
Την θερμοκρασια της κρεμας και τα ματια σου.... λιγο πιο ζεστη και του τρυπησες τον προλοβο!
το εχω παθει....
Στο ταισμα τωρα.... ταιζεις σχεδον καθε 1,5 ωρες και με τον καιρο ολο και πιο λιγο... να υπολογισεις με μλ σε τετοια ηλικια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο οποτε με το ματι βλεπεις να γεμιζει ο προλοβος αλλα να μην τον ξεχυλωσουμε....
Οσο και να τους δινεις θα ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ λιγο να μπορουν να το καταπιουν.... κατι πολυ βασικο... στο τελος θα εχεις ενα βρεγμενο πανακι να τα σκουπιζεις... γιατι μπορει να κλεισουν- κολλησουν ρουθουνια ματια και αλλα με την κρεμα!
Τελευταιο και καλυτερο ταισμα οσο πιο αργα μπορεις... δηλαδη στις 12-1 το βραδυ! και οσο πιο πρωι μπορεις  ενα επισης καλο ταισμα... γυρω στις 7.
Αν τα βγαλεις απο  την φωλια και θες την ζεστη... τοτε. προσπαθεις με ενα πορτατιφ να πιασεις την θερμοκρασια που θα ειχαν στην φωλια! 38-39 βαθμους νομιζω, την κρατας σταθερη και εχεις ΠΑΝΤΑ πηγη υγρασιας!


Αυτα εχω κανει εγω και εχω κρατησει στην ζωη ενα καρδερινοκαναρακι και μια γεννα καναρινια(αυτα δεν χρειαζοταν ζεστη, μονο ταισμα!) Αν δεις καποιο και χανει δυναμεις και ειναι ετοιμο να το χασεις, φτιαχνεις κρεμα απο ορο δεξτροζης 35% η ζαχαρονερο και δινεις αμεσα! αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις και στο βραδινο ταισμα!

Σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο, αλλα να ξερεις οτι ειναι κατι πολυ δυσκολο!

----------


## daras

ευχαριστω δημητρη. το διαβασα και θα το ξαναδιαβασω.
σας ενημερωνω λοιπον για τις κινησεις μου μεχρι τωρα.
χρησιμοποιω συριγγα ινσουλινης ΟΧΙ με βελονα ταισματος. εχω abbocath γιαυτο το λογο. το abbocath ειναι φλεβοκαθετηρας. οταν βαζουμε ορο δηλαδη τρυπαμε με τη βελονα η οποια επειτα βγαινει και μενει στη φλεβα μας το πλαστικο σωληνακι. αυτο εχει ειδικο μπεκ για να εφαρμοζει σε ολες τις συριγγες.  http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=abboca...1t:429,r:8,s:0
εχω κρατημενο ενα ποτηρι νερο απο το προηγουμενο γευμα ωστε να απελευθερωθει το χλωριο ως ενα βαθμο τουλαχιστον στην ατμοσφαιρα. ζεσταινω αυτο το νερο στο μικροκυματων και μετραω 41 βαθμους με ενα tdsmeter ψηφιακο που εχει και θερμομετρο τσεκαρισμενα οτι λειτουργει σωστα.
μεσα σε αυτο το ποτηρι βυθιζει ενα μικροτερο κυπελλακι (μπεν μαρι) οπου εχω μολις φτιαξει το μειγμα. το αναρροφω με τη συριγγα και τη βυθιζω 1 λεπτο περιπου να παρει θερμοκρασια....μεχρι να τα κανω αυτα το νερο εχει περιπου 40 βαθμους..οποτε υπολογιζω η κρεμα στη συριγγα γυρω στους 39-40max. 
ταιζω κι επειτα με μπατονετα βρεγμενη προσπαθω να σκουπισω.
οταν τειλωσω βυθιζω ολα τα σκευη στο ποτηρι του νερου και ξανα στο μικροκυματων σε σημειο βρασμου σχεδον. τα φηνω να "καουν" για να απαλλαγω οσο γινετια απο μικροβια μεχρι το επομενο γευμα.

ειναι δυσκολο να ταισω...να βλεπω ποσο εφαγε το καθενα ...και να σκουπισω *μεσα* στη φωλια. θα ταισω αργα το βραδυ και θα σηκωθω χαραματα. αν ειναι ταισμενα σημαινει οτι οι γονεις βαλαν μπροστα δουλεια....αν οχι σημαινει οτι δε θα ασχοληθουν και προκειμενου να προσπαθω εγω στα τυφλα..θα τα βαλω στη θερμοκοιτιδα ωστε να ελεγχω καλυτερα τουλαχιστον το τι κανω εγω....
αν νομιζετε οτι μπορω να κανω κατι επιπλεον σας παρακαλω πειτε μου.

υ.γ. εχω μεινει αφωνος με τη συμπεριφορα της ζεμπρινας. ενω τη σηκωνω απο τη φωλια...οσο ταιζω με βλεπει απο την οπη...και κανα 2 φορες μπηκε μεσα ενω ταιζα και προσπαθουσε να μαζεψει τα αυγα κοντα της. πολυ συγκινητικο.

----------


## jk21

Απλα αν χρειαστει να ξερεις οτι ειναι πολυ κρισιμο να μην λερωθει η φωλια απο τροφη .ειναι πηγη βακτηριων για τα γεννημενα αλλα και για τα εντος αυγου !

----------


## mitsman

Πανο κανεις οτι καλυτερο γινεται να γινει ποτε!!!!!!

να σου πω οτι η θερμοκρασια υγρασια της φωλιας ειναι ιδανικη!!!! της θερμοκυτιδας ειναι τραγικα δυσκολο να το καταφερεις!

----------


## daras

το φανταζομαι Δημητρη. δυσκολα μπορεις να προσομοιασεις τη φυση.
ειναι και αυτο που λεει ο αλλος Δημητρης που με ανησυχει. ποσο "καθαρα" μπορεις να ταισεις χωρις να λερωσεις και να θεσεις σε κινδυνο ολα τα υπολοιπα?
αυριο το πρωι θα υπαρξουν απαντησεις. αν δεν ειναι ταισμενα...δε θα συνεχισω το ταισμα στη φωλια. μπορει οι συνθηκες να ειναι οι ιδανικες εκει....αλλα εχω ενοχλησει πολυ τους γονεις και βαζω σε κινδυνο τα υπολοιπα. θα τα βαλω λοιπον στη θερμοκοιτιδα και θα ελπιζω.

μακαρι βεβαια να ξυπνησω αυριο και να δω γεματους προλοβους....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι πρεπει να τα παιρνεις και μετα το ταισμα να τα επιστρεφεις .τα ζεμπρακια ειναι φανατικοι γονεις .δεν θα αφησουν τα αυγα .ετσι τουλαχιστον πιστευω εγω

----------


## daras

σημερα τα χαραματα ξυπνησα και τα πουλακια ηταν νηστικα ικετευοντας για φαγητο. επισης εκκολαφθηκε και ενα ζεβρακι και το τελευταιο gouldian....οποτε τα πηρα και τα μετεφερα στη θερμοκοιτιδα. ετσι τουλαχιστον μπορω να ειμαι πιο προσεκτικος στο ταισμα και το σκουπισμα. τα πουλακια αφοδευουν και ηδη με μια μερα φαινεται η διαφορα αισθητα αναμεσα στο μεγαλο και το μικροτερο.

δημητρη το να τα παιρνω απο τη φωλια για ταισμα και να τα επιστρεφω ανησυχει πραγματικα παρα πολυ τους γονεις. επειδη δεν αφηνουν λεπτο τα δικα τους...σκεψου οτι ανοιγω τη φωλια-σηκωνω τη μανα παιρνω ενα μικρο. η μανα ξανακαθεται αμεσως. το ταιζω το παω πισω και παιρνω το αλλο μικρο σηκωνοντας παλι τη μανα..το ιδιο και για το 3ο και το 4ο. η μανα (η ο πατερας) σηκωνεται και καθεται στα αυγα καθε 1-2 λεπτα επι 4 φορες κι αυτο καθε 2ωρο...επισης μεγαλωνοντας τα γκουλντιαν αρκετα μεσα σε μερικες μερες (αν υποθεσω οτι ολα πανε καλα) τα τελευταια ζεβρακια θα υστερουν πολυ σε μεγεθος κι εχω διαβασει οτι μπορει να καταπατηθουν απο τα πολυ μεγαλυτερα αδελφια τους. και τι γινεται επισης με τη διαφορα θερμοκρασιας?? απο τη ζεστη φωλια τα μικρα θα ειναι εκτεθειμενα για μερικα λεπτα στους 22 βαθμους του σπιτιου...θα κανει καλο αυτη η εναλλαγη καθε λιγες ωρες?? 
σκεφτομενος ολα τα παραπανω υπεθεσα οτι ισως ειναι καλυτερα στη θερμοκοιτιδα δεδομενου οτι δε θελω να κανω κακο στα νεογεννητα ζεβρακια. και τα ταιζω εντος της θερμοκοιτιδας εφοσον μπορω και βαζω τα χερια μου μεσα. τουλαχιστον ειναι σταθεροτερες οι συνθηκες απο το μεσα εξω...

η μονη παραμετρος στην εξισωση που αλλαζει ειναι οτι -οπως ισως θα ειδατε κλεινοντας την αγγελια μου- βρηκα τελικα κοινωνικους σπινους και καθονται πανω σε ενα ψευτικο αυγο που εχω βαλει δοκιμαστικα.... αν υποθεσουμε οτι προσπαθω παλι για παρενθετους γονεις.... πιστευετε οτι θα δεχονταν αμεσως τα μικρα οι κοινωνικοι χωρις να εχει μεσολαβησει επωαστικο σταδιο? τα περιπλεκω τα πραγματα το ξερω...αλλα θελω να κανω οτι μπορει να ειναι καλυτερο..η εστω λιγοτερο κακο για τα μικρα. ωστα να εχουν εστω και μια πιθανοτητα επιβιωσης παραπανω.

----------


## jk21

σε καταλαβαινω ...ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !

----------


## ria

πανο αν κοιταξεις το αρθρο που εχω γραψει οσον αφορα τους κοινωνικους κατα 99% ειναι απιθανο να ταισουν οι κοινωνικοι..ποσες μερες τους εχεις το αυγο και καθονται?????επισης καθονται συνεχως σαν να κλωσσανε ή απλα μπαινοβγαινουν στην φωλια????? βλεπεις καθολους την θυληκια φουσκωμενη?σαν να ετοιμαζει δλδ αυγο???? απο κει και περα αναλογα με τις συνθηκες μπορω να σου πω περιπου πως να προχωρισεις..απλα καλο ειναι η γεννα κοινωνικων με γκουλντιαν να γινεται παραλληλα με ελαχιστες μερες διαφορα..το οτι ειναι πολυ καλοι παρενθετοι γονεις δεν σημαινει οτι λειτουργουν ετσι σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις χρειαζονται καποια προετοιμασια..θα σου ελεγα να συνεχισεις να τα ταιζεις εσυ εκτος αν εχεις καποιο αυγο γκουλντιαν που περιμενεις να εκκολαφθει το οποιο μπορεις να προσθεσεις αντι των ψευτικων ωστε να δεις πως θα παει η διαδικασια αυτη..

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%AF%CF%82

----------


## daras

Ρια, οι κοινωνικοι αρχικα κοιμουνταν εκτος φωλιας. τους ειδα να ζευγαρωνουν και αρχισαν επειτα να κοιμουνται εντος.....και λογικα περιμενουν αυγα. η θηλυκια εχει "μεγαλωσει" και αν κρινω απο τη μικρη πειρα μου με γκουλντιαν και ζεβρακια...εχει αυγο που θα το αποθεσει συντομα πιστευω. εβαλα ενα δοκιμαστικο και εκτος απο τη νυχτα που εμεναν ετσι κι αλλιως μεσα...βλεπω πως το μεγαλυτερο μερος της μερας...ο ενας ειναι σιγουρα μεσα. που και που ομως τους πετυχαινω και τους 2 εξω..οχι ομως συχνα. αν υποθεσουμε οτι θα εχω αυγο δικο τους τις προσεχεις ημερες... υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα?? συμφωνα με το αρθρο σου μαλλον οχι....

το timing θα μπορουσε να ειναι καλυτερο...αλλα δυστυχως οπως ξερεις δε μπορεσα να βρω κοινωνικους νωριτερα..

----------


## ria

ναι το ξερω πανο..δυστυχως δεν δινω μεγαλο ποσοστο να καθησουν..αλλο αυγο γκουλντιαν γονιμο υπαρχει???? ή εχουν βγει ολα τα μωρα????

----------


## daras

εχουν βγει και τα 5 (απιστευτα τα ζεβρακια στο κλωσσημα με 10 αυγα!!!) απλα το ενα δεν αποκολληθηκε απο το αυγο και το βρηκα νεκρο. τα αλλα 4 τα ταιζω.....

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ υποθετω λογω κρυου θα δουλευεις την κεντρικη θερμανση παραπανω και αυτο ριχνει την υγρασια .προσεχε τα επιπεδα της γιατι η αποτομη πτωση φερνει αυτες τις συγκολλησεις των νεοσσων στα αυγα !

----------


## ria

πανο αν ειχες αυγα με νεοσσους γκουλντιαν θα σου ελεγα να κανεις μια δοκιμη με τους κοινωνικους ,χωρις ομως αυγα δεν θα το συνιστουσα..προσεξε λιγο την θερμοκρασια οπως σου ειπε και ο δημητρης μια δυο μερες πριν βγουν οι νεοσσοι βαζε και ενα μπανακι ωστε να αυξησεις την υγρασια προσοχη παντα σε ρευματα αερα βεβαια..

----------


## daras

δημητρη...το σπιτι μου εχει (μαλλον ειχε) υπερβολικη υγρασια απο τα πολλα ενυδρεια. μεχρι περυσι καθε πρωι σφουγγαριζα λιμνες μπροστα απο τις μπαλκονοπορτες. επειτα εκανα καποιες μετατροπες με καπακια...εφοδιαστηκα και με αφυγραντηρα...και η κατασταση ειναι καλη. εχω ομως υγρασια και ερχομαι "στα ισα μου" με τον αφυγραντηρα. οποτε η υγρασια δεν ελειψε καθολου. (ειναι 50+ %). στο δωματιο των πουλιων..η υγρασια ειναι περισσοτερη απο το υπολοιπο σπιτι. (εχω υγρασιομετρο - ισως ετσι προεκυψε και το αναπνευστικο στα γκουλντιαν)
αυτο που ισως συνεβη ειναι να πεθανε το εμβρυο νωριτερα..αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα ειχαμε "σκασιμο" του αυγου??

να αναφερω οτι οι κοινωνικοι μου σκασαν αυγουλακι!!

και για να παμε ξανα στα γκουλντιαν.....η κατασταση εχει ως εξης.
τρωνε....ο προλοβος στα 3 αδειαζει...στο ενα...αν και αφησα να περασουν 4 ωρες...δεν αδειασε...οποτε το αφησα νηστικο κι εβγαλα τον αερα να δω τι θα γινει.
2 φορες καταφερα με επιτυχια να βγαλω τον αερα απο τον προλοβο...αν και η καρδια μου πιανει 200 σφυγμους! ειναι σαν να προσπαθεις να πιασεις υδραργυρο οταν "διωχνεις" τη φυσαλιδα προς τα πανω. οταν φτανει επανω πιεζω με τα 2 δαχτυλα μαλακα κι ακουγεται ενα "πιτσς" σαν να σκαει κατι. 
με μπατονετα δεν καταφερνα και πολλα. οποτε εκοψα με ψαλιδι ενα κομματακι (3χ1 εκ) απο αθικτο σφουγγαρακι κουζινας (το κιτρινο μερος φυσικα- πολυ μαλακο) και με υγρο σφουγγαρακι καθαριζω πιο καλα τα μουτρακια τους.
γραφω ο,τι κανω με λεπτομερειες ωστε αν κατι ειναι σωστο να παιρνει ιδεες καποιος που πιθανως αντιμετωπισει κατι παρομοιο...ή να δει πραγματα προς αποφυγη.
γιαυτο και η γνωμη σας ειναι πολυτιμη...

----------


## mitsman

Τα πας τελεια!!!! αν δεις και συνεχιζει να μην χωνευει φτιαχνεις χυμο απο μηλο και δινεις μια πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα... την μιση απο οτι θα εδινες απο το φαι!!

Ετσι ακουγεται οταν βγαζεις τον αερα!!! Μην ανεβαινουν ομως οι σφιγμοι σου... δεν υπαρχει λογος!!!

----------


## daras

να μην ανεβουν οι σφυγμοι μου?? το πουλακι ειναι πιο μικρο απο το νυχι του αντιχειρα μου.....και νιωθω οτι με λιγο πιεση παραπανω...θα του λιωσω το λαιμο....αν εισαι απο καμια μερια να με δεις..θα πεις.."τωρα θα μας μεινει στα χερια". (εγω ..οχι ο νεοσσος  :Happy0196:  )
το παλευω ομως.
χυμο απο μηλο Δημητρη πως να φτιαξω που δεν εχω αποχυμωτη?? και να υποθεσω οτι ο χυμος απο τα καταστηματα δεν κανει. να λιωσω μηλο με το χερι μου ωστε να βγει καμια σταγονα?? (θα βγει αραγε??).
περιμενω την απαντηση σου να το κανω τωρα κιολας γιατι βλεπω οτι ο προλοβος του δεν αδειασε ακομη....μπορει ο χυμος μηλου να σταματησει τη ζυμωση??

----------


## mitsman

Ο χυμος μυλου βοηθαει στην πεψη!!!!
Κοψε το μηλο μικρακομματακια και με ενα ποτηρι πιεσε τα να λιωσουν... παρε τον λιγο χυμο που θες!!! και δωσε.. η ποσοτητα που χρειαζομαστε θα βγει πανευκολα!!!!
η θερμοκρασια της κρεμας ηταν χαμηλη για αυτο δεν την χωνεψε!!!

----------


## daras

ετσι διαβαζω...αλλα θα σκασω γιατι μετραω με ακριβεια και θρησκευτικη ευλαβεια τη θερμοκρασια. ακομη και απο το ενα πουλι στο αλλο...ξαναβουτω τη συριγγα στο νερο να παρει παλι τη σωστη θερμοκρασια..προσεχω καν να μη πεσει δηλαδη απο το ταισμα πουλι σε πουλι... τι να πω...

παω να δωσω μηλο. ευχαριστω Δημητρη!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ενα εξαιρετικα δυσκολο εκχειρημα Πανο.... κανεις οτι καλυτερο γινεται να κανει κανεις!!!! Οτι καταφερεις ειναι αθλος!!!!!! στο λεω να το ξερεις!!!
Αν μεγαλωσεις αυτα τα πουλακια μπορει και να παρατησεις τα ενυδρεια... τοσο ομορφα θα νιωσεις!!!!

----------


## daras

σε ευχαριστω για την τονωση του ηθικου Δημητρη αλλα καθε φορα που παω στη θερμοκοιτιδα μου ερχεται η εικονα της παλιας μου αποπειρας....οποτε δεν τολμω να ονειρευτω.
επειδη ομως το πρωτο πουλακι ειναι στην 3 μερα του..χαιρομαι γιαυτο. και ειμαι καλυτερα προετοιμασμενος πλεον και το σημαντικοτερο..εχωτη βοηθεια σας σε καθε μου βημα!

κι αλλη ερωτηση: θα μπορουσα να δωσω προληπτικα ΛΙΓΟ μηλοχυμο σε ολα εφοσον βοηθα??

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω αν συνισταται.. δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι το οποιο δεν γνωριζω!!! 

Να θυμασαι αυτο, καθε ωρα που περναει οι ελπιδες σου πολλαπλασιαζοντα αφανταστα! Αν φθασεις στις 8 μερες για εμενα ολα εχουν τελειωσει!!!! το απιστευτα- τραγικα δυσκολο ειναι οι πρωτες 7 μερες... με τις πρωτες 3 να ειναι οι πιο δυσκολες!!!!
9-10 μερων η μανα κοιμαται εκτος φωλιας... οποτε αρχιζεις να γλιτωνεις την θερμοκρασια!!!

----------


## daras

μολις εδωσα μηλο.... μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα. θα ενημερωσω συντομα. ελπιζω ευχαριστα.

----------


## mitsman

Εδω ενα ωραιο βιντεακι....




Η γυναικα πρεπει να ειναι επαγγελματιας μαλλον.. αλλα δεν εχει να λεει... βλεπουμε πως πρεπει να γινεται!
εδω τα μικρα ειναι μιας 2 και 3 μερων πιστευω!

----------


## daras

νεες παρατηρησεις. 
ενω ταισα πριν μιση ωρα ωστε να γεμισει ο προλοβος...εχει αδειασει ηδη σε 2 και ικευευουν για φαγητο. μπορω να τα ταιζω τοσο συχνα???
επισης το χαρτι που αλλαζω σε καθε γευμα....στα 2 τελευταια γευματα το βρισκω αρκετα βρεγμενο - οχι λερωμενο- αλλα βρεγμενο σαν να ουρει καποιο πολυ...και μαλιστα μιση ωρα μολις αφου το εχω αλλαξει. οποτε το αλλαζω συχνοτερα. αυτο δε το παρατηρουσα πριν. ουτε το αποδιδω στο μηλο καθως συνεβη και ενα γευμα πριν το δωσω. μηπως πρεπει να κανω ακομη πιο σφιχτη την κρεμα?? συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες (Lydia)...σημερα πρεπει να δινω ενα μερος σκονη με 3 μερη νερου (τις πρωτες 2 μερες ηταν 1-6 ενω μετα την πεμπτη μερα λεει να γινει η αναλογια 1-1,3)
το πουλακι που εδωσα μηλο..που εχει θεμα με τον προλοβο του..εχει γενικοτερα θεμα με το γαστρεντερικο του καθως η κοιλια του εχει πρηστει και γεμισει με διαφανο υγρο. τα εντερακια του φαινονται να κολυμπουν δηλαδη σε μια διαφανη σφαιρα με υγρο που ειναι η κοιλια του. μονο αυτο ειναι ετσι. σαν να μη μπορει να αφοδευσει κι εχει γινει τουμπανο.
δε το βλεπω καλα....

----------


## vicky_ath

Πάνο δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά πρέπει να ταίζονται τα μικρά σου γκουλντιανάκια.. το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι πως έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την σκόνη για κρέμα που λες κ δεν είχα μείνει καθόλου ευχαριστημένη.
Την είχα δώσει σε ένα κοκατιλάκι που τάιζα παλιότερα, από ανάγκη καθώς μου τελείωσε αυτή που χρησιμοποιούσα, για 2 μέρες όταν ήταν λίγο πάνω από ενός μήνα κ το πουλάκι μου έκανε συνεχώς διάρροια με χρώμα που έδειχνε να κοκκινίζει...
Φυσικά τη σταμάτησα άμεσα κ πήρα πάλι αυτήν που χρησιμοποιούσα κ πριν. Την Orlux Handmix της Versele-Laga. 
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να φταίει αυτό στην περίπτωσή σου, αλλά στο αναφέρω σαν τη δική μου μικρή εμπειρία. 

Για το πουλάκι που νομίζεις ότι δεν μπορεί να αφοδεύσει, νομίζω πως ένα απαλό μασαζάκι στη περιοχή της κοιλιάς του ίσως βοηθούσε...

Σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια κ καλό κουράγιο κ ελπίζω για το καλύτερο!  :Happy:

----------


## daras

σε ευχαριστω Βικυ. 2 φιλοι μου δωσανε απο ενα κουτι....και δε μπηκα στη διαδικασια να ψαξω κατι αλλο......θα το κοιταξω.

αποτι εμαθα εδω δεν εχει κανεις.... εχω ανοιξει θεμα που ζητω βοηθηεια http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...338#post432338... ως τοτε...υπαρχει μηπως και καποια "συνταγη" να φτιαξω κατι μονος μου???

----------


## mitsman

φτιαξε πιο πηχτη την κρεμα σου Πανο και μην πανικοβαλλεσαι!

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλη επιτυχια Πάνο!

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω! θα κανω πιο πηχτη την κρεμα και θα περιμενω την αλλη που θα ερθει.

----------


## lenia

καλή επιτυχία και καλή τύχη!!!!! μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!!!! και μόνο που σε διαβάζω αυτή τη στιγμή, αγχώθηκα! η προσπάθεια σου είναι μεγάλη και ελπίζω γι' αυτό και μόνο ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daras

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Λενια απο τον ομορφο Βολο!!! 
ο,τι και να κανει κανεις...στη συνταγη παντα χρειαζονται και ευχες!!

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ μην ξαναδωσεις μηλο τις πρωτες μερες .δεν ξερω αν ειναι η αιτια της συνεχειας στην διαρροια που αρχισε πριν απο αυτο ,αλλα δεν βοηθα να σταματησει .δεν ξερω επισης αν πιο πυκνη κρεμα στους νεοσσους βοηθα στη μη διαρροια αλλα πιο πυκνο γαλα (περισσοτερο λιπος ) στην αραιωση του με νερο στα μωρα του ανθρωπου ειναι πιο ευκοιλια .το γαλα το αραιωνεις για να σφιξουν τα κοπρανα .το ξερω 1000% .τα λιγοτερα λιπαρα φερνουν σφιξιμο των  κοπρανων.θα σου συνιστουσα επισης μεχρι να ερθει η κρεμα ,να πας στο μαρκετ και να παρεις ανθος ορυζης γιωτης και να χορηγεις αυτο ή αναμιξη του με κρεμα .θα σφιξει τα κοπρανα και εχει μεσα βιταμινες και πρεβιοτικα .οχι κρεμα ρυζαλευρο ! ανθος ορυζης να ζητησεις .

θεωρητικα αφου δεν εχει τυχει να δωσω ,η kaytee λογω καποιων βακιλλων που περιεχει  δειχνει να ειναι καλυτερη .

*σε καθε περιπτωση να γνωριζετε 
και το λεω σε καθε εναν που δεν κανει ταισμα αποκλειστικο των νεοσσων κατ αναγκη οπως ο ΠΑΝΟς αλλα αρπαζει πληρως τα μικρα απο τους γονεις για να ταισει αποκλειστικα εκεινος σε μικρη ηλικια και να πετυχει ευκολο τροπο εξημερωσης των μικρων ,οτι τα οδηγει στο να ειναι πιο ασθενικα γιατι δεν προκειται να δεχθουν μεσω του σιελου των γονιων τους τα αντισωματα  που μονο αυτοι μπορουν να τους δωσουν !!!! ...και μετα ψαχνεσται γιατι εχουν μυκητες ....

...αναφερομαι κυριως στους παπαγαλους που συμβαινει αυτο !
*

----------


## daras

Δημητρη δε μπορω να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο στο θεμα της υγειας! ειναι σαν το μητρικο θηλασμο που ειναι αναντικαταστατος οσο τελεια υποκαταστατα γαλακτος και να βγουνε.

----------


## jk21

να συμφωνησεις και στο ανθος ορυζης .επιμενω εστω σαν ενα μερος μεχρι να σφιξουν τα κοπρανα .

----------


## daras

συμφωνω συμφωνω...για χαζο με περνας??  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

για ατομο με ελευθερη αποψη !

----------


## daras

για ο,τι κατεχω...ναι. αλλα οταν κατι δε το γνωριζεις...και η βοηθεια σου παρεχεται απλοχερα...τοτε την παιρνεις.  :winky:

----------


## jk21

με την ημερομηνια της κρεμας που εχεις εισαι οκ; το εχεις κοιταξει; 

για το ταισμα οσο ζητουν να δινεις .αλλα να μην γεμιζει παρα πολυ ο προλοβος .

----------


## daras

ναι...ληγει το Νεομβρη.
δεν τον "τσιτωνω" τον προλοβο....δινω ετσι ωστε να γεμισει αλλα να μην ειναι ετοιμος να σκασει... εχω δει και αμετρητα βιντεο στο youtube... και πανω κατω εχω καταλαβει περιπου ποσο πρεπει να δινω...
παω για ανθος ορυζης.

----------


## daras

στις 8 φαγανε τα 2 ενα καλο γευμα με ανθος ορυζης και κρεμα σε αναλογια 1-1. τα 2 δεν φαινεται να εχουν ιδιαιτερες δυναμεις....   ::

----------


## kaveiros

Μακαρι να ζησουν τα πουλακια , κανει μεγαλο κοπο ο Πανος. Σημερα τα ειδα κι εγω απο κοντα, πρωτη φορα βλεπω απο κοντα τοσο μικρα πουλακια :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Πανο καμμια αλλαγη στις κουτσουλιες;

----------


## daras

Δημητρη δε βρισκω το χαρτι μουσκεμενο απο κατω τους εδω και κανα 3ωρο...
το "τουμπανιασμενο" δεν τρωει...και ο προλοβος του δεν αδειαζει. δε νομιζω πως εχει καμια ελπιδα....
και αλλο ενα δεν εχει ιδιαιτερα ορεξη. το ταισα σχεδον με το ζορι μιας και ο προλοβος εκεινου ειχε αδειασει.

τα 2 ειναι καλυτερα και ζητανε φαγητο. απο ολο αυτο μεχρι σημερα...το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχω μαθει να αφαιρω τον αερα απο τον προλοβο...

----------


## mitsman

> ΠΑΝΟ μην ξαναδωσεις μηλο τις πρωτες μερες .δεν ξερω αν ειναι η αιτια της συνεχειας στην διαρροια που αρχισε πριν απο αυτο ,αλλα δεν βοηθα να σταματησει .δεν ξερω επισης αν πιο πυκνη κρεμα στους νεοσσους βοηθα στη μη διαρροια αλλα πιο πυκνο γαλα (περισσοτερο λιπος ) στην αραιωση του με νερο στα μωρα του ανθρωπου ειναι πιο ευκοιλια .το γαλα το αραιωνεις για να σφιξουν τα κοπρανα .το ξερω 1000% .τα λιγοτερα λιπαρα φερνουν σφιξιμο των  κοπρανων.θα σου συνιστουσα επισης μεχρι να ερθει η κρεμα ,να πας στο μαρκετ και να παρεις ανθος ορυζης γιωτης και να χορηγεις αυτο ή αναμιξη του με κρεμα .θα σφιξει τα κοπρανα και εχει μεσα βιταμινες και πρεβιοτικα .οχι κρεμα ρυζαλευρο ! ανθος ορυζης να ζητησεις .
> 
> θεωρητικα αφου δεν εχει τυχει να δωσω ,η kaytee λογω καποιων βακιλλων που περιεχει  δειχνει να ειναι καλυτερη .




Καποιος φιλος λεει: μην λες οσα γνωρίζεις, αλλά γνωριζε όσα λες!!!

Ο χυμος μηλου στην περιπτωση που δεν χωνευει ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟΣ και ειμαι καθετος!!! μου το εχει πει ο γιατρός που εσωσε τον Ζιπο μου!

Μην συγκρινουμε ανομοια πραγματα!!!! Αλλο ανθρωπος αλλο πουλακι!!!!

Η κρεμα οσο πιο νερουλη την φτιαχνεις τοσο περισσοτερο διαρροια θα εχεις!!! ειναι πραγματα που τα εχω ζησει επι 7 μηνες που ταιζα συνεχως αποκλειστικα εζω τον Ζιπο μου (κοκατιλ).

Αυτο που δεν εχει χωνεψει αφου βλεπεις τα πραγματα και δεν πανε καλα, το τελευταιο που σου μενει ειναι με το δαχτυλο σου με παααααρααααα πολυ απαλες κινησεις να του κανεις σαν μασαζ στην περιοχη που ειναι το φαι να το βοηθησεις να κατεβει.. το επομενο ταισμα πρεπει να φτιαξεις την κρεμα με ζαχαρονερο για αυτο το πουλακι, εκτος και αν εχεις δεξτροζη 35% για να παρει δυναμη!
καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## jk21

παω πασο αν στο ειπε γιατρος . αλλα αλλο το πως θα χωνεψει ,αλλο πως θα αποφευχθει η διαρροια .εγω μιλησα για τη διαρροια .

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο, εγω οταν με ρωτησε να δωσει στα αλλα του ειπα δεν ξερω...
Το μηλο ειναι αποκλειστικα και μονο για την περιπτωση που ειπα!

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω το σκεπτικο του αλλα υποθετω οτι η οξινιση του μηλου οδηγει σε υποτυπωδες μηλοξυδο ,που ισως εχει δραση σε τυχον αρχη μυκητων .οπως και να εχει το μηλοξυδο και το ξυδι ευρυτερα βοηθουν στη χωνεψη (αναφερομαι στους ανθρωπους και σον σκοπο χρησης τους στις σαλατες)

----------


## daras

ολη μερα στη δουλεια ειμαι μεσα στα dextrose και τα ringer's lactate...και τωρα που ρεπαρω πηγα στο φαρμακειο και δε βρηκα...
ας ειναι ομως...καλυτερα που δε δουλευω αυτες τις μερες για να ειμαι πανω απο τα μικρα συνεχεια.
οποτε για πειτε μου αν μπορειτε  χοντρικα αναλογιες να κανω ζαχαρονερο.
δεν εχω ζυγαρια ακριβειας...οποτε τιποτα με κουταλακια και κουταλιες θα ηταν πιο ευχρηστο.

----------


## mitsman

Ριξε μια κουταλια του γλυκου στα 100 μλ νερου, *χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο*, ετσι το ειχα κανει εγω οταν χρειαστηκε!

----------


## jk21

να σε στειλω πισω φαρμακειο για almora plus ; ψαχνω παραλληλα για το διαλλυμα για ζαχαρονερο αλλα και αλατι για ηλεκτρολυτες

----------


## jk21

* Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών*1 λίτρο χλιαρό νερό + 1 μεγάλο κουτάλι ζάχαρη + 1 μικρό κουτάλι αλάτι
 (χορήγηση μόνο από το ράμφος).
 Όλα τα υγρά πρέπει να ζεσταίνονται στη θερμοκρασία του σώματος
 πριν να χορηγούνται, περίπου 40 °C.

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω πολυ.
αυριο πιστευω οτι η οικογενεια θα εχει "μικρυνει" κατα πολυ....  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

το χειροτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να το βαλεις κατω.... οτι και να γινει ολα καλα θα πανε!!!! προσπαθησε και οτι καταφερεις!!!! το ξεραμε απο την αρχη οτι ηταν κατι απιστευτα δυσκολο!

----------


## daras

κατω δε το βαζω.... θα προσπαθω μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη! απλα βλεπω πως εξελισσεται η κατασταση....  ::

----------


## ria

πανο η προσπαθεια που εκανες ηταν τεραστια..το να εχεις στα χερια σου ενα τετοιο πλασματακι και να προσπαθεις να το φροντισεις ειναι κατι περα απο καθε φαντασια ειδικα μιας και οι νεοσσοι απο παραδεισια ειναι μικροτερα σε μεγεθος και απο τους νεοσσους καναρινιων..εγω ενω ειχα ασχοληθει με μωρα καναρινια οταν εφτασε η ωρα και καναν μωρα οι σπινοι..δεν ειχα ξαναδει τοσο μικρους νεοσσους..το βασικο ειναι να μην φοβηθεις..και πιστεψε σαν πρωτη εμπειρια εκανες το ακατορθωτο...μην το βαζεις κατω ,τα μωρα αυτα ειναι στη ζωη χαρη σε σενα και εχουν αναγκη να πιστεψεις σε αυτα..θα τα καταφερετε...

----------


## daras

μου δινετε ολοι σας πολυ κουραγιο στην προσπαθεια μου. σας ευχαριστω ακομη κι αν η συμπαρασταση δε μπορει να αλλαξει το αποτελεσμα. μια δυσκολη πορεια ομως γινεται πιο αναλαφρη οταν δε τη βαδιζεις μονος. 

υ.γ. τα συγχαρητηρια μου Ρια και για την εκλογη σου ως μελος του μηνα! το παραπανω σου μηνυμα και μονο αρκει για να κατανοησω την επιλογη των παιδιων.

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα Πανο!!!! τι εχουμε???

----------


## daras

καλημερα και καλο μηνα! 3 μικρα ομως δεν προλαβαν να υποδεχθουν το Φεβρουαριο....  :sad: 
παρηγοριεμαι απο τα παραδεισακια που εκκολαπτονται καθε μερα...απο τους κοινωνικους που αποθετουν αυγουλακια....και προσπαθω για το πρωτο μωρο που εχει κλεισει 5 24ωρα ζωης...

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ!!! παλεψε το με το μικρο όσο μπορεις!!!!!

----------


## ria

πανο λυπαμαι ειναι και ο καιρος που δυστυχως δεν βοηθαει η θερμοκρασια μεταβαλλεται..σκεψου θετικα και προσπαθησε για το μικρακι αυτο ολα θα πανε καλα..το οτι ειναι 5 ημερων βοηθαει καπως αν περασουν 2 μερες ακομη εχει ξεπεραστει σε καποιο βαθμο ο κινδυνος!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daras

μακαρι Ρια! καθε φορα που μου ζηταει φαγητο τρελλαινομαι απο τη χαρα μου. 
σε λιγες ωρες θα εχω και την αλλη κρεμα στα χερια μου. παντως σε καθε γευμα προσθετω και λιγο ανθος ορυζης. δεν ξαναειδα βρεγμενο χαρτι. προφανως βοηθα.

----------


## jk21

κριμα για τα μικρουλια αλλα εσυ εκανες οτι μπορουσες ! αν τα καταφερει εστω και ενα ειμαι σιγουρος θα το λατρευεις πειρισσοτερο απο καθε σου αλλο πουλακι ! ο αγωνας συνεχιζετε!

----------


## daras

συνεχιζετε ναι!
να ενημερωσω οτι ηρθε η πολυποθητη κρεμα (exact) στα χερια μου πριν λιγες ωρες και ηδη το πουλακι εχει φαει 2 γευματα απο αυτη (ευχαριστω Ανδρεα και Δημητρη για την αμεση βοηθεια).
αρχισε να ακουγεται η φωνουλα του οταν ζηταει φαγητο και καθε φορα που το ακουω τα κανω πανω μου απο τη χαρα μου!
προσπαθω κι ελπιζω. για καθε δυσαρεστη ή ευχαριστη εξελιξη θα σας ενημερωνω.

----------


## jk21

και για καθε ευχαριστη οπως τωρα !

----------


## ria

πανο περιμενουμε νεα!!!!!!!! ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο που το πουλακι ζηταει και ειναι καλα..ολα θα πανε καλα πανο σιγα σιγα ξεπερνιεται ο κινδυνος..αυτο το μωρακι σου χρωσταει!!!!!

----------


## daras

σημερα το πρωι τα χρειαστηκα μπορω να πω....χθες του εδωσα ενα γευμα 1 το βραδυ..και σκοπευα στις 6 το πρωι που ξυπνω να του δωσω αλλο ενα πριν παω για δουλεια. αλλα 5 ωρες μετα δεν ειχε χωνεψει και δε ζητουσε φαγητο... "παει ο προλοβος του" σκεφτηκα...και εφοσον δεν τρωει και τωρα..θα μεινει και αλλες 8 ωρες νηστικο (δουλεια γαρ) ...επεστρεψα στις 3 το μεσημερι με τη σκεψη οτι θα το εχω χασει ηδη....
γυρισα λοιπον στις 3 και μετα απο 14 ωρες που δεν εφαγε...εκανε σαν τρελο για φαγητο!!
το ταισα φυσικα αμεσως ....ξαναεφαγε στις 5 και σε λιγο θα του δωσω αλλο ενα γευμα. 
εξελιξα και τη θερμοκοιτιδα μου...(βασικα την αλλαξα εντελως και την εκανα πολυ πιο σωστη - καποια στιγμη θα γραψω λεπτομερειες για το πως).
βγαλαμε αλλη μια μερα...και παρακαλαμε και ελπιζουμε!
αυτο το ερμο δε μου χρωστα τιποτα...εγω του χρωστω...και αυτο με κανει να προσπαθω ακομη περισσοτερο.

----------


## lenia

με έχεις συγκινήσει πραγματικά με την μεγάλη προσπάθεια σου και την αγάπη σου.... θα πρέπει να είσαι αξιόλογος άνθρωπος πρώτα απ' όλα!!!! μπράβο σου!!!!!! εύχομαι να τα καταφέρετε!!!!!!! και όσο περνούνε οι μέρες οι πιθανότητες πολλαπλασιάζονται ....

----------


## daras

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Λενια για τις ευχες και τα καλα σου λογια. 
πραγματικα δε θα μπορουσα να φανταστω καποιος να αδιαφορει εχοντας μια τοση δα ψυχουλα μεσα στα χερια του. νομιζω ο καθενας θα προσπαθουσε...αλλος ισως λιγο λιγοτερο και αλλος λιγο περισσοτερο.
οταν γινομαστε μικροι Θεοι για τα ζωακια που παιρνουμε σπιτι μας και αναλαμβανουμε την ευθυνη για τη ζωης τους και την ευημερια τους...νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχει -ή δε θα επρεπε να υπαρχει- διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση. τουλαχιστον οχι σε ζητηματα ζωης και θανατου. 
αν ηθελα την ησυχια μου δε θα επρεπε να τα βαλω να αναπαραχθουν. εφοσον το επελεξα...θα πρεπει να αναλαβω αγογγυστα τις ευθυνες μου ακομη και στα "ατυχα" σεναρια.
βγαλαμε και αλλη μια μερα σημερα...οποτε το χαμογελο σκαει στα χειλη. 
εχουμε κλεισει πλεον 6 24ωρα...μακαρι να τα χιλιασουμε!!

----------


## ria

πανο χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που πατε καλα με το μικρο...ευχομαι να συνεχισετε ετσι...συντομα θα περιμενουμε και φωτο μιας που ο πιτσιρικα φαινεται να θελει να το παλεψει....πολυ ευχαριστη εξελιξη ... :Happy0065:

----------


## daras

εχει χαλασει η μηχανη μου...και ειναι πολυ μικρουλι για να βγει καθαρη φωτο με το κινητο....θα ανεβασω βιντεακι καποια στιγμη (φωτο δε τραβαει η μηχανη αλλα βγαζει βιντεο..τι τρελο κι αυτο). μακαρι Ρια μου!

----------


## daras

να ενημερωσω οτι εχουμε ξεπερασει 8 24ωρα ζωης...και μεγαλωνουμε. αυτο απο φαγητο κι εγω απο χαρα.
συνεχιζουμε να προσπαθουμε.

----------


## jk21

μπραβο ,μπραβο ,μπραβο !!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο Πάνο!!!!!!!

----------


## lenia

τέλεια μπράβο σας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daras

στο μικρο ..στο μικρο....εγω δεν κανω τιποτα ουσιασιτκο. τα νυχτερινα γευματα κοπηκαν...και τα ημερισια εγιναν πιο μεγαλα αλλα και πιο αραια.
σημερα εφαγε σχεδον 1 ml κρεμας για πρωτη φορα... που το βαζει βρε ο μπομπιρας... 1 ml ειναι ο ιδιος...  ::

----------


## lenia

αυτό θα πει ''ΘΈΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΉΣΩ'' !!!!!!!!!!! μπράβο και στους δύο.... και επιμένω και στους δύο σας!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> αυτό θα πει ''ΘΈΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΉΣΩ'' !!!!!!!!!!! μπράβο και στους δύο.... και επιμένω και στους δύο σας!!!!!!!


Θα συμφωνησω.....

----------


## daras

"γεια σας!!! ειμαι ενας νεοσσος γκουλντιαν που οι γονεις μου αρρωστησαν και δε μπορεσαν να με αναλαβουν. με δωσανε σε αναδοχη οικογενεια αλλα ουτε εκει με φροντιζανε σωστα....ετσι κατεληξα στα χερια ενος γιγαντα που με αγαπα και προσπαθει να με φροντισει. παρα τα ατσουμπαλα δαχτυλα του και τις αγαρμπες κινησεις του, προσπαθει...κι εγω εχω καταφερει να κλεισω 10 24ωρα ζωης.
καθε φορα που με πιανει με απαλλασει απο τα αερια που με φουσκωνουν..κι εγω αν και δε το θελω...παντα τον λερωνω. ισως γιατι αισθανομαι τοσο ωραια οταν με αγγιζουν -μου θυμιζουν τους γονεις μου τις λιγες μερες που με περιποιουνταν σαν αυγο- και χαλαρωνω...και ουπς! παλι τα εκανα στο χερι του.
χθες μου εβαλε κι ενα δαχτυλιδι και μου ειπε οτι μου διαλεξε και 2 ονοματα....2 γιατι δε του λεω ακομη αν ειμαι αγορι η κοριτσι....
δε μου τα λεει ομως γιατι φοβαται πολυ ακομη για μενα. (γενικα τον εχω κοψει για αρκετα φοβιτσιαρη σε τετοια θεματα..)
παραυτα εγω βαζω τα δυνατα μου και τρωω 1 ολοκληρο ml καθε φορα. επισης εχω πεταξει "μυτουλες" απο φτερακια στις ακρες των φτερουγων μου.
θελησα να σας ευχαριστησω γιατι με τη βοηθεια σας και τις ευχες σας, ειμαι ακομη ζωντανος και παλευω για να εχω μελλον. 
ευχομαι να τα ξαναπουμε... και ισως αν καταφερω να μεγαλωσω τοσο ωστε να με φωτογραφιζει καλα ενα κινητο...να ποζαρω για χαρη σας."

----------


## ria

πανο τι να πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο ειναι πολυ λιγο για την θεληση για ζωη που εχετε και οι 2..η ιστορια παραπανω τα λεει ολα..ειστε και οι δυο πολυ δυνατοι και θα τα καταφερετε..ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου τα καλυτερα..οι πιο κρισιμες μερες περασαν και ο μικρος μεγαλωνει!!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

10 24ωρα? Μπραβο!! Με το καλο να περασουν κ τα υπολοιπα!! Συνεχισε την καλη προσπαθεια κ ο μικρουλης οταν μεγαλωσει θα σ ανταμειψει με την αγαπη του!!!

----------


## daras

ναι...ειναι ο πρωτος που εκκολαφθηκε το πρωι οχι του σαββατου που μας περασε..αλλα του προηγουμενου. 
ευχαριστουμε για τις ευχες!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ χαίρομαι που απ' ότι φαίνεται περάσανε τα δύσκολα!!!!  :Happy: 

Πάνο η ιστορία σου, η αγωνία σου και το άγχος σου για να σώσεις το μικρούλι, μας έχει συγκινήσει όλους!

Να ξέρεις ότι όλη μας η θετική σκέψη είναι σε σένα και στο "μικρό μας φιλαράκι"  :Happy:

----------


## daras

μας δινετε δυναμη!!

----------


## lenia

μπράβο σας!!!! κάθε μέρα το θέμα σου ψάχνω να δω εξελίξεις.... και χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ που όλα πάνε καλά!!!!!!!!! τί να πω άλλο; καλή δύναμη και στους δύο!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Φαντάζομαι αν τον ξαναδώ απο κόντα πόσο θα έχει μεγαλώσει :Happy:  Θα κανονίσουμε να τον κρατάς εσύ να σας φωτογραφίσω!!!

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστουμε ολους.
εχει γινει  μελανουρι..απο το ροδαλο χρωμα που ειχε αποκτα μια σκουρα αποχρωση..και ενω του δινω 1ml σημερα μολις το πηρε ανοιγε παλι το στομα..ισως θα πρεπει να δοκιμασω και με λιγο μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα...μπορει να αλλαξουμε και συριγγα...απο ινσουλινης να παμε σε 2,5αρα...
χθες ειδα οτι εβγαλε το δαχτυλιδι και μαλιστα μαλλον το πεταξα καπου με τα νηματα...οποτε βαλαμε καινουριο. αλλαγη ταυτοτητας και στα πτηνα..χεχε
τα ματακια του ειναι ακομη κλειστα και δε ξερω αν αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο...τα ζεβρακια που εκκολαφθηκαν αρκετες μερες μετα απο αυτο..ηδη εχουν μεγαλυτερα φτερακια και ανοιχτα ματια...
τα γκουλντιαν ομως μεγαλωνουν πιο αργα...το σκουπιζω μετα απο καθε γευμα..και δεν εχει τιποτα που θα μπορουσε να του κολλησει τα ματια...
απλα θα ησυχασω οταν τα δω ανοιχτα.
Ανδρεα οποτε θελεις σε περιμενουμε...

----------


## mitsman

τον έχεις ζυγισει καθόλου Πανο????

----------


## daras

δεν εχω ζυγαρια με τοση ακριβεια...
μια κλασικη μαγειρικης μεχρι τα 2 κιλα ..οχι ψηφιακη...οποτε...

----------


## mitsman

κριμα... με μια ψηφιακη θα εβρισκες το 10 % του βαρους του που πρεπει να τρωει!

----------


## daras

θα ψαξω....

----------


## daras

update: δεν καταφερα να βγω για ψαξιμο ζυγαριας...
ο μπομπιρας αρχιζει να βγαζει μυτουλες και στην πλατη. ανοιξε και τα ματακια του...αλλα μου φαινονται πολυ μικρα σε συγκριση με τα παραδεισακια...
αρχισε να δυσανασχετει και με τη ζεστη και χαμηλωσα λιγο τη θερμοκρασια...
τρωει πιο αραια...ανα 4ωρο-5ωρο...σχεδον 2 ml.

ειμαστε πιο αισιοδοξοι...

----------


## mariakappa

Μπραβο πανο.απιστευτη η εξελιξη του μικρου.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τελειααα!! Ολα πανε κατ ευχην δλδ...

----------


## daras

ναι Βικυ!!! ευχομαι ετσι να συνεχισει...

----------


## koukoulis

Τι να πω βρε παιδιά! Πριν από μια ώρα ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω απο την αρχή όλο το χρονικό κι έχω μείνει άναυδος! Τόση αυταπάρνηση, πίστη και σεβασμό προς την ουσία της ζωής δε βλέπουμε συχνά. Η όλη ιστορία έχει να μας διδάξει πολλά μα πάνω απ´όλα την αγάπη, την προσήλωση, την ανιδιοτελή βοήθεια, την υπευθυνότητα και τέλος το ομαδικό πνεύμα. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους που με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο συμβάλλατε στο μεγάλωμα του νεοσσού και φυσικά ένα τεράστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον Πάνο για τον άθλο του.

----------


## daras

με συγκινεις με τα λογια σου! να εισαι καλα..οπως ειπες "συγχαρητηρια σε *ολου*ς"...που αγκαλιασαν μια ατομικη προσπαθεια. νομιζω αν τελικα τα καταφερει ο μικρουλης, θα ειναι ηθικη ικανοποιηση σε πολλα ατομα εδω μεσα. μακαρι...

σημερα κλεισαμε 2 εβδομαδες!! ..και γιαυτο σας βαζουμε και μια φωτογραφια. ελπιζουμε να ακολουθησουν και αλλες στο μελλον.



ειχαμε σταθεροποιηθει σε αναλογια κρεμα νερου 1-2...αλλα ειδα λιγο πιο υδαρες κουτσουλιες (σφιχτο το εσωτερικο απλα περισσοτερα υγρα) και εκανα την κρεμα λιγο πιο πηχτη, 3-5 αντι για 3-6...η εταιρια λεει πως μπορει να γινει αναλογια μεχρι 1-1/3.
καταγραφω οτι παρατηρω...

----------


## ria

το μωρακι ειναι πανεμορφο πανο και η προσπαθεια που κανεις δειχνει ποσο αγαπη εχεις γι αυτο το πλασματακι...ευχομαι η εξελιξη να συνεχισει να ειναι ευχαριστη..ο μικρος μεγαλωνει και η σχεση μεταξυ σας θα ειναι φοβερη!!!!! 1000 μπραβο για την προσπαθεια και των 2 σας...σας αξιζει!!!!!

----------


## daras

σημερα ειμαστε 20 ημερων! τρωμε χαλαραααα 4 ml...και ζηταμε και χαδια.
η φωτο ειναι απο 3 μερες πριν οπου μετα το γευμα ακολουθησε χαλαρωση στην αγκαλια του "μπαμπα".

 
εχουμε πλεον ακομη περισσοτερα φτερακια...

----------


## mariakappa

πανο και μονο που την κοιτω λιωνωωωωωωω.

----------


## kaveiros

Aααααα...εγω σήμερα αν μπορέσουμε να βρεθούμε θα το δω απο κοντά το νινι :Happy:  όταν το πρωτοείδα ήταν μικρό σχεδόν σαν ένα κέρμα. απορούσα πως μπορούσε και το κρατούσε ο πάνος να το ταϊσει :Happy:

----------


## daras

σημερα τα χρειαστηκα. απο χθες εβλεπα οτι δεν τρελλαινεται τοσο για φαγητο - δε το ζητα τοσο επιμονα....αλλα σκεφτηκα μηπως το ειχα παραταισει. χθες το βραδυ εφαγε ενα καλο γευμα στις 22:30...και σημερα το πρωι στις 9 που ξυπνησα με αδειο προλοβο..δεν ηθελε να φαει... αγχωθηκα γερα ειδικα κατα τις 11 οπου ειχε κλεισει ενα 12ωρο χωρις ταισμα.....ολη την ωρα ημουν απο πανω του και το παρατηρουσα...προσπαθουσα να καταλαβω αν κρυωνει η αν ζεστενεται και ειναι ετσι νωθρο...μονιμως σχεδον κοιμαται. 
τελικα ζητησε φαγητο πριν απο καμια ωρα....και πηρε ενα καλο γευμα. ειναι φυσιολογικο τα γευματα να αραιωσουν τοοοοοσο πολυ?? ετσι οπως παει θα θελει μονο 2 γευματα το 24ωρο...ειναι πλεον 21 ημερων αλλα με τρομαζει που δε ζητιανευει ολη την ωρα οπως παλιοτερα. 
οταν εβαζα το χερι μου στη "φωλια" ερχοταν και τρυπωνε μεσα στην παλαμη μου....δεν ειχα σκεφτει την αναγκη του αυτη για επαφη...ετσι εκοψα μια καλτσα και το σκεπασα. φαινεται να νιωθει πιο καλα οταν κατι το σκεπαζει. ισως οπως οι γονεις του. στο χερι μου τρυπωνει παντα κατω απο τα δαχτυλα μου.

ανδρεα σε περιμενω!

----------


## vikitaspaw

μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι κ οντως απλα να μεγαλωσε κ να μη ζηταει τοσο συχνα γευματα! Περιμενουμε νεα...κ αλλες φωτο!!

----------


## daras

μακαρι Βικυ. οποιαδηποτε μεταβολη με αναστατωνει....θα σας ενημερωσω για οτι βλεπω.

----------


## ria

πανο ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο λογικα οσο μεγαλωνουν τρωνε περισσοτερα γραμμαρια μεν απλα σε οχι τοσο συχνα διαστηματα..περιμενουμε νεα απο τον μικρο..μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι!!!!!!

----------


## daras

για να απαντω τετοια ωρα θα καταλαβαινετε οτι δεν εχω καλα νεα να πω....ο μικρος δε ζητησε φαγητο καθολου...προσπαθησα να του δωσω δεξτροζη να παρει δυναμεις αλλα δε το δεχοταν. 
πριν λιγο ξεψυχησε στα χερια μου.
δε ξερω τι μπορει να πηγε στραβα. ξερω ομως πως ειναι κατι που δε θα επιχειρησω ξανα. νιωθω καλα που του εδωσα 3 εβδομαδες ζωης...και την ευκαιρια του να επιβιωσει...αλλα ειναι τοσοι πολλοι οι παραγοντες που μπορει να ευθυνονται..και αυτο ειναι που με τρελλαινει. που δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι εκανα λαθος. ζεσταινοταν? κρυωνε? δεν ηταν αρκετη η απολυμανση των σκευων και το πλυσιμο των χεριων μου? επρεπε να του δωσω κατι αλλο?? δε θα μαθω ποτε.
ουτε τωρα ουτε στο μελλον αν εκανα καποια παρομοια προσπαθεια...γιαυτο και δε θα ξανακανω. 
πεθανε ακριβως κλεινοντας 3 εβδομαδες. με ολα του τα φτερακια σχεδον....

----------


## mariakappa

πανο προσπαθησες να πετυχεις κατι ακατορθωτο.το φροντισες οσο μπορουσες αλλα το κακο με τα ζωα ειναι οτι ποτε δεν μπορουν να σου πουν αυτο που θελουν και ετσι φευγουν χωρις ποτε να μαθεις το γιατι.ενα μεγαλο μπραβο γι'αυτο που εκανες και μια αγκαλια γι'αυτο που περνας.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ μετα απο ολη αυτη την προσπαθεια ,ειναι κριμα ... λυπαμαι πολυ ! να μου επιτρεψεις να αμφιβαλλω αν ποτε βρεθεις σε μια τετοια αναγκη ,οτι δεν θα το ξαναπροσπαθησεις .δεν το αναλυω .θα το καταλαβεις αν και οποτε .τα αιτια του θανατου σαν πιθανοτητες διαφορα .γενικος παρονομαστης σε αυτα ,η μη ληψη απο τους γονεις αντισωματων και ενζυμων που το δυναμωνουν τις πρωτες μερες της ζωης του εναντι ασθενειων και το βοηθουν στη σωστη απορροφηση των τροφων και εμμεσα στη σωστη λειτουργια των ζωτικων οργανων .

το ταισμα των νεοσσων κατ αποκλειστικοτητα με γονεις ζωντανους και η αρπαγη τους απο αυτους ειναι εγκλημα 

το ταισμα νεοσσων που εχουν χασει τους γονιους τους ειναι προσπαθεια διατηρησης και αποδοχης του δωρου του Θεου στα πλασματα του : της Ζωης !

Ενα τεραστιο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* για οτι προσπαθησες αυτες τις 3 εβδομαδες  !

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη συμπορευση αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα και τη συνδρομη σας σε μια ιστορια....που δεν ειχε δυστυχως ομορφο τελος.

----------


## vikitaspaw

κριμα ρε γαμωτο η ψυχουλα....τι να πω...εσυ παντως εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες!!

----------


## ria

λυπαμαι πολυ πανο εκανες το καλυτερο που μπορουσες για αυτο το πλασμα και δεν τα παρατησες μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lenia

λυπάμαι αφάνταστα!!!! κρίμα και για τους δυο σας... δεθήκατε πολύ όλον αυτό τον καιρό μεταξύ σας και τώρα αυτό.... τι να πω δεν ξέρω.... δεν το περίμενα μετά από τόσες μέρες ζωής.... πάντως όπως και να χει έκανες το καλύτερο δυνατό γι' αυτό το πλασματάκι! και είμαι σίγουρη πως και πάλι αν σου τύχει παρόμοια περίπτωση, θα ξαναδώσεις τον εαυτό σου προκειμένου να σώσεις μια ζωούλα αθώα!!!! γιατι πολύ απλά έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας σου και δεν αλλάζουν οι άνθρωποι κατά βάθος. απλά έχεις απογοητευθεί... αλλά θα περάσει... σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα από δω και πέρα! και ελπίζω να μην ξαναπεράσεις από τέτοια δοκιμασία με άλλο πουλάκι! είσαι αξιέπαινος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daras

> και ελπίζω να μην ξαναπεράσεις από τέτοια δοκιμασία με άλλο πουλάκι!!


αυτο ελπιζω κι εγω. σας ευχαριστω ολους και παλι που συνδραματε ο καθενας με τον τροπο του.

----------


## mitsman

Πανο απο την αρχη στο ειχα πει... μην λες μεγαλες κουβεντες γιατι καποιος θα σε βαλει να περασεις  δοκιμασιες!!!
Ετσι ειχα πει και εγω μετα τον χαμο απο το πρωτο πουλακι που του εκαψα τον προλοβο!!!!  ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να το ξανακανω ποτε στη ζωη μου ελεγα!!!!

Ηρθε ηρθε ηρθε και μεγαλωσα 4 καναρινιακια εντελως μονος μου απο 9 μερων... και ενα καρδερινοκαναρακι απο 5-6 μερων!!!! Της Βικυς!!!

Λυπαμαι για το πουλακι και για την υπερπροσπαθεια σας..

Αλλα εχεις και απο εμενα ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------

